# Ok, Why won't she poop while she is outside?



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

She is completely 'potty' trained and will potty outside when I let her out. She also lets me know when she needs to go. However, for some reason...she will not poo outside. I give her plenty of time and walk around with her to encourage her to go, nothing works!! :smpullhair: She holds it in until she comes back in the house and then leaves me a little present. :smilie_tischkante: (Hehe..these smilies are fun!)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My Lhasa does the same thing!!! :smpullhair: 
And it's no "little" present.
Maybe when she gets older she'll chg.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she doesn't go, then when you come in she needs to immediately go into her crate for 5-10 minutes and then take her back out. Repeat until she goes outdoors. REWARD for going outdoors.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> If she doesn't go, then when you come in she needs to immediately go into her crate for 5-10 minutes and then take her back out. Repeat until she goes outdoors. REWARD for going outdoors.[/B]


I agree. I mean she can't hold it forever right?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

They're funny that way. My Bianca is trained to poo on pee pads, but she won't go poo if someone is in the room or looking at her. She barks at you untill you leave.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Both Angel and Tag are the same way. I think they would burst before they would go poo outside. Tag on the other hand prefers to do both outside and he is my rescue. You would think the other two could learn something from him that sure would be nice


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> If she doesn't go, then when you come in she needs to immediately go into her crate for 5-10 minutes and then take her back out. Repeat until she goes outdoors. REWARD for going outdoors.[/B]


Yup, totally agree. Ollie wasn't crate trained so what I did was we'd come back inside and I'd stay with him in the gated kitchen and we'd go right back outside 20 min later and try again. If he started going in the house I'd catch him mid poop and carry him outside to finish. I swear he caught on to this in a matter of days. Peeing seemed to take a little longer. All in all it took maybe 8 weeks from the time he came home with us until he was completely trained. I was super consistant and he was VERY limited as to where he could go in the house until he was 100% trained. He is good as gold and NEVER has accidents in the house now.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Both Angel and Tag are the same way. I think they would burst before they would go poo outside. Tag on the other hand prefers to do both outside and he is my rescue. You would think the other two could learn something from him that sure would be nice


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> If she doesn't go, then when you come in she needs to immediately go into her crate for 5-10 minutes and then take her back out. Repeat until she goes outdoors. REWARD for going outdoors.[/B]


Beowulf did this too, and I tried the crate thing and it worked. I just put him in the crate, and set the timer for 15 minutes, and then out again. He still likes to go poo in this one particular spot .... But as long as I do the crate, or catch him it's fine.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 4 Maltese and they are ALL the same way. PLUS they refuse to go if I am looking at them. They will hold it until they can come back home and go on their wee pads. One of them, Surrey, will keep going around and around in circles until I leave....


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

My little girl 10 month old Lily is the same way. She is 100% pee pee trained outside, but will NOT go poo outside. She waits until we are inside and she does not let anyone see her go. She's a private poo poo girl. I've just learned to live with it. I'm sure the crate thing would work, but a little tootie roll or two doesn't bother me enough to worry.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It is maddening.

Wolfie will poop outside and sometimes come in and do more! (when I was confident he had just gone and wasn't watching him like a hawk!).


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*You know, they certainly are little quirky ones, aren't they. Both Pacino & Ralphie are pee pee pad trained AND outdoor trained and depending on the day, as sometimes they like the pads and other days they prefer the outside!!

I took both to a friends house and she laid down pee pee pads, they both checked out the pads and Ralphie just tinkled on it, Pacino wanted no part of it. Neither have ever had accidents in our home or anyone elses. Anyway, they held everything in for the few hours that they were there, walked across the grass..... to come home and poop on their own pee pee pads!! Quirky, yes, adorable...absolutely!!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had to retrain Chloe and Chelsea (Cocker Spaniel) after i got Riley (Rescue). They reverted back to not being potty trained. I would take them out and they would pee and not poop and then poop in the house. So i put them in their crates for 15 min. and took them back out if no poop then back in the crate for another 15 min. until they pooped. Got very frustrating at times, but am happy to say the are all potty trained. :aktion033:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with JMM. That is what I do with Zippy. She does NOT get free roam unless she does her big potty outside. I only crate trained. I never tried the pads.
I have Zippy on a strict feeding schedule. I take the dogs out on a timed basis. Zippy is good about urinating outdoors, but sometimes is stubborn about the other. I either put her in the crate or she is in the room with me where I can watch her. I take her out hourly til something happens! If I can't watch her tho, I put her little angelic butt in her crate!


----------

